# Best place to buy TX SX Pro in the US?



## SuppaMario (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m looking to get a TX SX pro. I’m in the US. Done some research and modchipdirect seems to be he least expensive. All places are out of stock till end of July tho. What I don’t like is they don’t do PayPal and I’m a little too insecure to put my credit card info there. Which place do you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 17, 2018)

I went with modchipsdirect. It was the cheapest. Chances are, you probably won't get the original packaging, but the item is exact and works. Apparently there is better chance of the device getting help up in customs with the original box, so they bag it up to better hide the logos. If the box is a big deal, then go elsewhere. Other sites, you may get it sooner, but you'll probably pay a little more.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 17, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I went with modchipsdirect. It was the cheapest. Chances are, you probably won't get the original packaging, but the item is exact and works. Apparently there is better chance of the device getting help up in customs with the original box, so they bag it up to better hide the logos. If the box is a big deal, then go elsewhere. Other sites, you may get it sooner, but you'll probably pay a little more.



MCD is great on digital copies in 24 hour's.  But for PRO i would not go with them ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-packaging.511179/ a few other topics to).   But they also kept some of last batch and sold it as "in stock" on pro's for 25 dollars extra instead of shipping to people who already paid and were waiting.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

modchipdirect is the cheapest reseller, but if you want to do paypal, you can contact allen3ds from discord.gg/4hgvJY8 to buy the SX Pro with PP.


----------

